# Used some of the curly maple from Mike1950 to make a Tenon Saw



## jmartel (Mar 11, 2016)

16" tenon saw kit from Blackburn Tools. Used some dye to bring out the figure even more.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 6


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 12, 2016)

That is nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 12, 2016)

Beautiful saw.. Nice work

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 12, 2016)

That's the nicest saw handle I've ever seen! Beautiful wood. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Mar 14, 2016)

Beautiful. Craftsman back in the day were proud to show off their tools. They took a lot of pride in them and made some works of art from to work with.


----------

